

Ask HN: Web Based data flow diagramming tool ? - jacquesm

Is anybody aware of a web based data flow diagramming tool, an ajax based version of visio or something to that effect ? Do you have experience with a website like that ? Are you happy with it ?<p>My regular A4 notebooks are becoming a little unwieldly for what I'm attempting, a bit of electronic help would be great!
======
seanstickle
You might find Gliffy (<http://www.gliffy.com/>) to be useful.

Or LucidChart (<http://www.lucidchart.com/>) might strike your fancy.

~~~
jacquesm
Thank you very much!

